# I am the proud owner of my second balloon tire bike and my first Phantom



## silvercreek (Jun 24, 2012)

This Phantom is a very nice bike and I am very proud to own it. I am going to be very interested in learning what all is not original to this bike. The cream colored pin striping is in fact hand painted.  Some one said something about checking the fenders for rivits or bolts with nut. This Phantom has bolts and nuts holding the braces to the fenders so I guess that means the fenders are reproduction correct?

I did confirm the serial number on the left rear dropout as C39273.

Are all of the bolts suppose to have the "AS" script on the head? If not, which ones are? I can't get the key out of the fork lock unless the fork is locked. The key doesn't stay in the lock while being ridden does it?


----------



## schwinnderella (Jun 24, 2012)

Your key and lock are working correctly.I would suspect the bike is restored with a lot of repro parts.Nice bike whatever it is!


----------



## Buster1 (Jun 24, 2012)

Very sweet bike, congrats!


----------



## 2jakes (Jun 24, 2012)

*First Phantom !*

Congratulations on your first Phantom !

You are correct regarding the fenders . Repos !
Also, the key stays in the bike while you ride & when you engage the front wheel lock , the key is removed. BTW…please don't depend on this function to
secure your bike !
Regarding the "AS" script bolts….1 on each side of the spring forks , On the gooseneck , 1 bolt for the handlebars & 1 long stem for the gooseneck to
fit into the front post. And 1 bolt to clamp the seat post to the bike. This  last bolt is shaped different . All should have the "AS" script.
The  rims should have "Schwinn Tubular S-2 The seat post should have "Schwinn" in fine script also the front hub. The saddle should have 
"Schwinn Approved" on top of the leather & on each side the saddle are small metal tabs that read "Schwinn Approved". Brakes are usually 
"New Departure". I may have missed other parts & there are others that have better knowledge than me on this forum regarding the Phantom.
Good Luck !






[/QUOTE]


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 25, 2012)

Regarding "AS" scripted bolts. I don't believe all of the neck and stem bolts were scripted. Only my '59 has the scripted stem bolts the other three, which are original bikes. don't. The springer and seat clamp all are though. V/r Shawn


----------



## silvercreek (Jun 25, 2012)

Freqman1 said:


> Regarding "AS" scripted bolts. I don't believe all of the neck and stem bolts were scripted. Only my '59 has the scripted stem bolts the other three, which are original bikes. don't. The springer and seat clamp all are though. V/r Shawn




Thanks Shawn.


----------



## 2jakes (Jun 25, 2012)

*AS bolt*

This is the area where I think the "AS" would've looked good…maybe not original…just a thought !
View attachment 55973


----------



## silvercreek (Jun 25, 2012)

2jakes said:


> This is the area where I think the "AS" would've looked good…maybe not original…just a thought !
> View attachment 55973




I agree 100%.


----------



## snickle (Jul 4, 2012)

Regarding the fenders, the nuts and bolts on there doesnt necessarily mean the fenders are repops, to roll out the dents and dip the fenders in chrome would require the rivets to be drilled out to remove the fender braces, and unless the person at the shop had the correct rivets and rivet gun, you get nuts and bolts that look like rivets. There is a good possibility that these parts have been rechromed, based on the chain ring being chrome. As far as I know, those came cad plated. So this one being chrome suggests someone did redip some parts. 

Or...


the fenders could be repops 


Beautiful bike either way.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jul 4, 2012)

Really nice bike Silver.  I was thinking the same with the rechrome chainring.  Very possible rechrome rather than repop.  Congrats on your score.


----------



## silvercreek (Jul 5, 2012)

Ozark Flyer said:


> Really nice bike Silver.  I was thinking the same with the rechrome chainring.  Very possible rechrome rather than repop.  Congrats on your score.




Is there a way to tell the difference?


----------



## silvercreek (Jul 5, 2012)

Ozark Flyer said:


> Really nice bike Silver.  I was thinking the same with the rechrome chainring.  Very possible rechrome rather than repop.  Congrats on your score.




So the chainring was originally cad plated instead of chrome?


----------



## bikecrazy (Jul 5, 2012)

The chainring was chrome plated from the factory.I have never seen a Schwinn bicycle with a cad chain ring.


----------



## bikeboy1340 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Chrome Sprocket*

I 2nd that bike crazy.  I have approx. 20 bikes of various brands (mostly Schwinn) and not one of them has a cad plated sprocket.


----------



## dominickspez (Jul 5, 2012)

*i think my 1951 panther is your bikes match*

i added the repro tank and can't decide if i should just take it off and leave it original with its ratty chrome fenders or bring this one back--suggestions


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jul 5, 2012)

I have a original b6 1946 and the grips say (SCHWINN) If a seat or grips or anything says schwinn approved are these after market and not original?


----------



## snickle (Jul 6, 2012)

I have about 8 Schwinns and all of the chain rings "except" the phantom are chrome. These are original chain rings and do not look like the chrome has faded away. my 46 skiptooth chain ring is also very chrome still being original, but the phantoms for some reason weren't chrome, at least not the original ones Ive ever seen.

Look at the bottom 3 here. There is no evidence of chrome.


----------



## silvercreek (Jul 7, 2012)

I read a lot of comment about chrome fenders being reproduction. I realize a lot of the fender are but are those comments mostly because most of the chrome fenders just look too good to be re-chromed original fenders or are you able to recognize a reproduction fender by looking at it? How do you recognize a reproduction fender other than it looking too good to be a reconditioned original?


----------



## rlhender (Jul 7, 2012)

silvercreek said:


> I read a lot of comment about chrome fenders being reproduction. I realize a lot of the fender are but are those comments mostly because most of the chrome fenders just look too good to be re-chromed original fenders or are you able to recognize a reproduction fender by looking at it? How do you recognize a reproduction fender other than it looking too good to be a reconditioned original?





Look on the inside of the fender where the bolts go through, If it original it should have extra metal (thick Diamond chunk of metal) for strength. The sprocket would be reproduction if it has schwinn written on it. The original spoke nipple were 3/4' long and flat on two sides only..Hope this helps

Rick


----------



## silvercreek (Jul 8, 2012)

rlhender said:


> Look on the inside of the fender where the bolts go through, If it original it should have extra metal (thick Diamond chunk of metal) for strength. The sprocket would be reproduction if it has schwinn written on it. The original spoke nipple were 3/4' long and flat on two sides only..Hope this helps
> 
> Rick




Thank you! That does help to know.


----------



## silvercreek (Jul 8, 2012)

snickle said:


> I have about 8 Schwinns and all of the chain rings "except" the phantom are chrome. These are original chain rings and do not look like the chrome has faded away. my 46 skiptooth chain ring is also very chrome still being original, but the phantoms for some reason weren't chrome, at least not the original ones Ive ever seen.
> 
> Look at the bottom 3 here. There is no evidence of chrome.




The 2 bottom ones I agree but the first of the three looks chrome plated to me. The seller even commented about it being chrome.


----------

